# M5700 kUBOTA need LOADER



## jolee (Oct 17, 2013)

i have a Kubota M5700 (appx. 56 hp), 2 wheel drive, ROPS, i would like to add a front end loader.
I've located a Woods Dual 340 loader, but do not know if it will mount to my tractor or if it is an appropriate size for this tractor. I have been unsuccessful in finding a list of loaders that are suited to my M5700. If anyone can point me in the right direction, it would be appreciated. A Woods rep did inform me that mounting kits are no longer supported for this loader.


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

try craigslist its cheap and I all ways find what I need


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

*woods Loader*

go to the Woods website and see if they have the mounting brackets to fit your tractor, if they do it'll work on your tractor. if you print out a parts page you can see how they are made and fabricate them yoursel or find a woods dealer and order the mounting brackets


----------

